# Nerd Herd Campaign turns



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

As the campaign stands so far, we agreed to play friendly for the first few turns so that players could get big enough empires that all players have at least 1 banner. 
Turn 1:
The general's rolled off and selected HQs in this order:
Lord Jericho picked territory 52 as his HQ
Undead General selected map section 14
and finally Auldren took #44

Those sneaky generals each got a special map section in their first turn.

Turn 2-8:
With the empires growing at a considerable rate, turn 7 starts to see control of map section change as certain Generals outmaneuver each other.

Turn 9:
We finally find out who will draw blood first. Auldren fortified map section 58 and Lord Jericho sends Zaden's High Elves in to take control of the road. Who will win control? The HE or DE. Only time will tell.

More to follow.
Legend:
Good - Blue (Bretonnia, Empire, High Elves)
Evil - Red (Dark Elves, Chaos Daemons, Warriors of Chaos)
Neutral - Green (Undead, Beastmen, Lizardmen)
Turn 1:








Turn 2:








Turn 3:








Turn 4:








Turn 5:








Turn 6:








Turn 7:








Turn 8:








Turn 9:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, Evil Banner #1(Dark elves) laid a massive smack down on the Bretonnians and caused the banner to scatter. This can only help the good army since Neutral Banner #3 is so close to their HQ.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

*Turn 10*

Turn 10 after moves but before battles. Army banners in pink are attackers.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Start of Turn !!


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Start of turn 12:
Evil lost 2 banners last turn and Neutral banner 5 what massacred in it's battle.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Start of Turn 13: Turn 12 was a mostly movement/regroup phase.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

after orders, before battles turn 13. one battle to be fought. neutral attacks territory 58 which evil holds with 2 supporting banners.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Evil massacred the neutral banner and sent them back to their HQ. Everyone is back up to 5 banners each.
Start of Turn 14:


----------

